# Customising T-Shirts Help



## swainy (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi There all,

I am looking for any information/help on two forms of labels on t-shirts, usually found on urban outfits. The two are:

1) The labels found at the bottom front of a top, taken from the American Jersey style. Is a vertical rectangle that can have company logo/name and info on. Sewn onto the top material seems to be soft/silky, yet the text is printed on ?

2) Secondly, I am interested in this colour customisation I've found in tops by Ecko and L-R-G. Not sure how to explain this one so I attatched a photo, unfortunately it isnt that clear but its of the back of neck.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

there are companies that make all types of garment related labels, printed trims etc.... 

does anyone know of one off-hand ?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> 2) Secondly, I am interested in this colour customisation I've found in tops by Ecko and L-R-G. Not sure how to explain this one so I attatched a photo, unfortunately it isnt that clear but its of the back of neck.


I think you're referring to what is called a "necktape"



> 1) The labels found at the bottom front of a top, taken from the American Jersey style. Is a vertical rectangle that can have company logo/name and info on. Sewn onto the top material seems to be soft/silky, yet the text is printed on ?


Sounds like a regular sewn label from a place like luckylabel.com, westcoastlabel, clothinglabels4u.com. I think the material might be called taffeta.


----------



## swainy (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks very much for the help Rodney :]


----------



## YBOR (Dec 3, 2006)

I buy my printed labels from Progressive Label, Inc. . They are very soft and professional looking (for a printed label.)


----------

